# Need help with password protecting directory / forwarding subdomain



## zrich427 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi,
I am a GoDaddy customer and thus far have experienced few issues that I couldn't resolve on my own, but this one has given me some trouble.

My hosting is windows based and my domain is http://www.OffCampusCanes.com . We are a real estate brokerage & I'm trying to create an Agent Center that will require my agents to login - a single account (usernameassword) is fine .. I don't need individual accounts for each agent. I also want to forward the subdomain agents.offcampuscanes.com to said agent center home page, which will be the one password protected as described above.

So far, this is what I've done:
1. Uploaded agent center pages, they are:
http://www.offcampuscanes.com/agents/agentcenter.htm (landing page)
" "/agents/forms.htm
" "/agents/training.htm 
2. Went into file manager via godaddy, checked Agents directory, clicked protections, un-checked Read.
3. Set up subdomain agents.offcampuscanes.com to forward to http://www.offcampuscanes.com/agents/agentcenter.htm .
4. Added FTP username via "Add A FTP User" to directory \agents 

Results: 

Now, if I try agents.offcampuscanes.com it goes to an all white page with "This website is temporarily unavailable, please try again later. "

And trying the page directly ( http://www.offcampuscanes.com/agents/agentcenter.htm ) results in an all white page with "The page cannot be displayed because an internal server error has occurred."

However, http://offcampuscanes.com/agents/forms.htm and /training.htm both work as intended with the username and password.

So, what am I doing wrong? Did I mess up the homepage somehow by setting the subdomain to forward directly to it? i.e should I set the subdomain to forward to the directory \agents only and then rename the agentcenter.htm homepage to index.html (will that make the directory default there?)?????

Thanks for reading, any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

zrich427 said:


> Hi,
> I am a GoDaddy customer and thus far have experienced few issues that I couldn't resolve on my own, but this one has given me some trouble.
> 
> My hosting is windows based and my domain is Off Campus Canes: Enhance your college lifestyle . We are a real estate brokerage & I'm trying to create an Agent Center that will require my agents to login - a single account (usernameassword) is fine .. I don't need individual accounts for each agent. I also want to forward the subdomain agents.offcampuscanes.com to said agent center home page, which will be the one password protected as described above.
> ...


----------



## zrich427 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the advice, mcorton. I renamed the agent center homepage to index.html but that didn't work, then I called GoDaddy and apparently there was an issue with the IIS manager as well as the DNS settings that I had to fix... I resolved those and they said it should be working within 24 hours.

*One more question, though:

The usernameassword to access the /agents directory is currently set up via adding a FTP user... I recognize that leaves me vulnerable to my agents messing with my files, but didn't know a better way. How do you recommend setting up the login? I have seen references to creating some sort of file in the protected directory but am unsure if that applies to my windows hosting (might've just been for linux)...

THANKS!*


----------



## zrich427 (Mar 28, 2011)

Fyi - the script referenced above was .htaccess ... am I on the right path here?


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

There's a program I'll get you info on that is used by web hosts but will also work for setting up private accounts automatically. It supports subdomains and it's free.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

The script is called thehostingtool. If your host has softaculous you can install it there. Otherwise you can get it from their website.


----------

